# help with front pannel connectors(old compaq motherboard)



## Kairo

My motherboard is a BMW-2 Motherboard
the front pannel connectors where in there alredy but me was changing processor and i pulled them out now i forgot where they go back >.>

any pics or anything to help where they go cant find where the power SW reset sw. hdd led connector goes
only found where the power led goes


----------



## PC eye

Contacting HP customer support seems to be the way to go since they now own Compaq. http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/contact_us.html

 By using a small magnifying glass and a small flashlight you would have to look over the pin block to see if you could identify which pair is for the power switch, reset, hard drive led, and the like. The advice would be to email HP for a link on this.


----------



## SirKenin

Can you get me an FCC ID on that so I can track down the manufacturer?  The ****ing HP website is completely useless.  They put that board (it's an i810 chipset) board in 50,000 computers but they don't offer you a manual for it.  You do a search for bmw-2 manual and the stupid search on their site comes up with an error that it returned too many results.  You narrow it down and you get 55,000 results.  You go through product specs, printers, laptops.  You know.  Everything but manuals.  You narrow it down again and you get none.

I did a Google search under various terms and got nothing but spam and the occasional message board where the OP was searching for a manual and got the complimentary "search HP" reply.  Useless.  lol.  It would help if people knew what they were talking about before they spoke.  Jeepers.  It would have made my search a lot easier.

I did it for just BMW-2 manual and you know what came up?  You guessed it.  Pages upon pages upon pages of BMW car parts. haha.  Oh man.

I also ran a search for the part number (yes, I tracked it down).  Nothing.  One forum and no solution.

So yeah,  that FCC ID number would be great.  Maybe I can track it down that way.


----------



## PC eye

I'm glad I'm not the only one that put up with 5,000 links for BMW dealers as well as service centers. The closest found to anything resembling anything worth bothering besides the link for contacting HP support directly was at http://www.igs.net/~ndaines/Qfiles/bmw2.html


----------



## SirKenin

Here's the motherboard manual:

http://www.motherboards.org/files/manuals/78/6513WU.pdf


----------



## Kairo

that is exactaly my motherboard but no wherer on that MANUAL it says s0mething about where to PUT THE FROnt PAnnel CONNECTORS


----------



## ceewi1

Page 16, connector J10.  Which FP connectors go to which pins on connector J10 is indicated.  The location of Pin 1 should be indicated on the board itself.


----------



## Kairo

o i see it but what they mean by the numbers 
3-4 Suspend LED
5-6 HDD LED
11-13 Power LED
15-16 Power Button

the numbers

 i dont know where to putem


----------



## ceewi1

Those numbers correspond to the pin numbers on the board.  If you look closely at the front panel connector itself, you should see a tiny '1' printed near the connector.  This corresponds to pin 1.  

Here's an example of a different connector, to give you an idea:


----------



## Kairo

Is there like an exact pic of the eact motherboard that will showwhere to put them


----------



## PC eye

The manual on the board there doesn't show an illustration as far as which pins are for what. The reference chart on page 16 indicates the assigned pins by number only. Page 15 place the pin block right in front of J12 the primary ide controller with J14 the floppy controller next to it. You have to look over the block of pins to locate the #1 pin usually marked on the board somehow.

 On newer boards the pairs of pins are separated by colors so you know which pins are in the same pair. Pins #15 + #16 are for the power switch. Once you know which one is pin #1 count the total amount of pins to the end of that row then go back to the beginning of the second row and add to that first total to locate #15 + #16.


----------



## Kairo

Uhh i put the thingys in the right place i belive but it wont turn on does that mean the motherboard aint good o.0


----------



## PC eye

If you are off a pin you wouldn't see it power up. If you mixed up the two pairs try the reset instead of the power button.


----------



## Kairo

Well i think my motherboard is dead is there a motherboard that i can buy that can fit intel celeron 955 MHZ   in it 

My orginal Motherboard was gateway

Socet-370
Model#GATEWAY FLEX MS-6312 WH11 ESSENTIAL

Just oNe until i Buy/Build my pc

AND one THAT IS EASYER To do front pannel thingys

or somethin cheap like this till i get my pc .. will be a while b4 i get new pc so

MoBoOoO=== http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813186029

ProCeSsOR=== http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819104159

AND wheres the Front Pannel thingys on that board is it easyer o.0]

LoL what kinda ram goes in there also . lol

I got this kindaaaa ram

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/memx_1916_34839134

Or if not this ram?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820150040

Or i just try to get a replace motherboard    from gateway where i orgianlly got it o.0

Or a motherboard that can fit 16mx64 SDRAM


----------



## PC eye

You would be far better off going with DDR400 PC3200 memory that can be used on a good number of Socket 939 boards later. A good 512mb dimm will give you the basics. The Socket A models left at newegg are the ones best described as being at the "bottom of the barrel". The cheap brands of memory you picked out are just what they are.

 You can buy a cpu/board bundle at TigerDirect that will work. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2341932&CatId=188

 Depending on your budget you could also move right into an S939 model board and have something far better then a "Duron nightmare"! Some low cost Socket 939 models can be seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...022+1070907495+4025&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=22

 The AMD64 3000+ and 3200+ models are the low cost cpus seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6&Submit=ENE&Manufactory=1028&SubCategory=343


----------



## Kairo

Can you give me a link to a ram that is good CHEAP?

And where is the place on the motherboard to connect the front pannel CoNNeCtORs


----------



## PC eye

The best way to buy ram is first knowing the type and amount you are after and price shop for the lowest price seen on a good not crap generic brand. Yes that will cost a few bucks more at times. But that also spares you problems when cheapo memory starts seeing faults popup out of nowhere.

 The board's manual depending make and model will specify right where to plug in items like the power and reset buttons along with the board speaker if it has one on the #1 block of pins usually. For audio input or output jacks as well as front usb ports you generally go to a second block of the same type of pins. Many boards see the #1 block along the side of the board as you move forward from the pci slots. The second block is usually close by depending on how the board is layed out. The manual on most boards includes the board layout with numbered locations.


----------



## Gomez4u2

*bmw 2 MOBO*

Heres A Pic I Have A Few Other Files Aswell


----------



## PC eye

That looks like a fun one for sure. For one like that you would need to find a diagram as well as look over the board closely since old boards like this still saw jumpers used. 

The front panel wires most likely would go in the corner seen in the photo there in the upper right hand corner if that's the same make and model. If you can find a site if not the support site that carries manuals for older boards that would be the item.

For the Foxconn model seen at newegg you have to price PC2700 for that depending on how much memory you plan to use. The lowest prices for a pair of 512mb dimms are seen at  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2000170147+1052107965+1052407860+1052308476+4025&name=%2425+-+%2450


----------

